# Perspex DIY Vivarium



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

I decided to build 2 stacks of 3 tanks for my chameleons and wanted perspex as wood warps when moist and glass is heavy and can shatter. 
I made the measurements and was dissapointed to find all quotes around £400.

However the below company cuts to size, drills holes and delivers for £20 and I got all the perspex i wanted and 6 clear perspex 5mm for doors not included in origional quote for £212 including vat and delivery

Hope you find them as helpful as i did

*TRENT PLASTICS FABRICATIONS LTD*
Unit 3 & 4 Sandars Road, Heapham Road Ind Est, Gainsborough, Lincs, DN21 1RZ
*Tel: 01427 611668 
Fax: 01427 611223*
www.trentplastics.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*plastic screws*

ordered 4mm 5mm x 16mm plastic flat phillip screws for about £12 with delivery from these guys 100 of each with platic bolts. Gonna use them with support blocks and no nails/silocone. 


http://www.nylonalloys.co.uk


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*bolts not screws lol!*

:blush:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tony167 said:


> I decided to build 2 stacks of 3 tanks for my chameleons and wanted perspex as wood warps when moist and glass is heavy and can shatter.
> I made the measurements and was dissapointed to find all quotes around £400.
> 
> However the below company cuts to size, drills holes and delivers for £20 and I got all the perspex i wanted and 6 clear perspex 5mm for doors not included in origional quote for £212 including vat and delivery
> ...


 
I see youve moved Dude, yea what I was gonna do was get a large sheet sent and cut it myself to the best size to suit what I want! I think it will work out cheaper again then.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Then you`ll have unsightly blocks and screws mate! why not clear silicon?,
I always used to do my fishtanks like that years ago, seems cleaner and a tidier finish, 
Just interested in your thoughts, before I build mine.


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Trent Plastics*

Yeah i got told off lol,
Trent plastics charge a set price for the plastic you order! work out what you need and send a quote request, try a few others as well and you will see how much cheeper they are. Perspex 5mm 

yeah im using silicone! I guess it is strong enough to hold glass then i don't need the extra support....
the plastic bolts are still going to be used for the doors, im having swing open rather than slide. im using brass hinges and cabinet magnets


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tony167 said:


> Yeah i got told off lol,
> Trent plastics charge a set price for the plastic you order! work out what you need and send a quote request, try a few others as well and you will see how much cheeper they are. Perspex 5mm
> 
> yeah im using silicone! I guess it is strong enough to hold glass then i don't need the extra support....
> the plastic bolts are still going to be used for the doors, im having swing open rather than slide. im using brass hinges and cabinet magnets


Ah I see now, yes if you get aquarium grade silicon its well strong enough, Im gonna check them out again! I thought you could buy a full sheet! perhaps that was one of the other sites I was looking at,
catch you later.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Silicone doesn't work well with acrylic, you need to use a plastic adhesive.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know a decent place to buy Acylic hinges?


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

No nails? I have used that stuff for glass to plastic and its solid, I bought brass hinges for my tank. Plastic is a bit hard to find


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

be really interested to see pics how this turns out. I was looking at using acrylic on my next build but i decided it looked too difficult. Be interesting to see how yours turns out and if you dont mind sharing, how much the build costs you.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Using trent plastics, 4mm doors for all 3 vivs will cost me around £16 which is very cheap:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Acrylic seems cheap and light, but the acrylic cement seems hard to find and/or expensive.


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Perspex Stacks*

This is the perspex I have ordered. For two stacks of 3 cham tanks with clear perspex for doors. at the back will be a 25 cm strip in the middle which will be replaced by fine garden mesh for good ventilation with wickes no nails
Plastic £200 
Other bits £100 including drill bits that might not be needed. can be done cheaper im sure. sillicone, light fiitings, plastic bolts and blocks, £20 which might not be needed. Silicone Aquarium grade, £15. might not be needed as no nails might be better and wickes sillicone to waterproof the bottom
UVB equipment £100 2 x 3ft strips and starter kit

each tank cost about £65 and will be 750mm tall 330mm wide and 500mm deep suitable for chameleons. build will be cheap for snakes!

Hi Tony,

Thank you for your enquiry, I have the pleasure in quoting you the following.

5mm White Acrylic 

4no 1000 x 500 top and bottom for two stacks 
4no 750 x 500 outside vertical
4no 740 x 490 inside vertical
4no 990 x 250 rear top bottom
4no 990 x 125 front top bottom
= £173.63

5mm Clear Acrylic 

6no 500 x 326 doors
= £18.50

Total = £192.13

Carriage = £20.00

Prices include VAT.


Think my measurements are right lol :blush:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

glass tanks look better then wooden ones imo


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Finally!*

:bash::bash:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Perspex tanks*


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

looking awesome, gotta be honest i was half expecting an epic fail to come your way but they look pretty sorted. Nice to see vivs made in a different way. Gives me some food for thought now. Was it easier/harder than expected, would you recommend this method?


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*DIY tanks*

Perspex 5mm is a bendy material! I broke a piece drilling. If it wasn't for the inner walls I don't think it would be sturdy. Also silicone and glue would not be enough to hold it together. The bolt blocks with 20mm plastic M4 bolts are needed on all sides, this means alot of measuring, drilling and counter sinking the drill holes.

Yes it took alot of time, more than I expected but they are strong enough to stack and light. 6 tanks cost me about £60 each to make with UV equipment.

Don't use Perspex for large single tanks its too bendy!


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

I built the tanks for my needs, big gap at the back is just garden mesh for good ventilation, swing doors for full easy access with magnets. And when i go on holiday the tanks are gonna be transported round my dads with everything in them.

Yes u have white blocks on the inside which stick out slightly but the lightness of the stacks suits me. The plastic bolts are great! won't rust and can be cut to size. used them on the doors, magnets and wasted Alot of money on delivery as needed alot more than origionally thought. Same with the joining blocks.

I think perspex is a great material for small tanks/stacks. Just get the measurements right and plenty of bolts and don't expect it to be a quick project.


----------

